

Is News.YC censored?  - os111

what happened to this:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=126421<p>it was a stupid post but i found it hilarious
======
ldambra
I come to Hacker News to read and interact with people about start-ups and
hacking related news, not to read jokes. It's not that I don't like to laugh,
but there are a lot more popular sites on the web where you can be distracted
and read funny stuff than there are where you can have quality discussions on
a specific topic with interesting people like Hacker News.

This is rare. While community-oriented sites where you can read
jokes/hilarious stuff/trolls are common and all over the place.

So when I want to be distracted, all I have to do is to open a new tab and go
to reddit or whatever. HN is a special environment that must be preserved from
this kind of stuff in order to keep the focused and quality discussions going
on.

~~~
mk
This is exactly my opinion too. There are so many communities that are
internet link dumps that offer a ton of crap content. That was great when I
had a ton of time to sit and browse through it all. But I'm growing up and
trying be become a better programmer, trying to start some projects that take
off, and in general no matter if I'm working at my day job or on my startup at
home, trying to keep a good solid work ethic. When I need a break or I'm bored
I browse HN and not only find things that interest me, but find things that
help me work towards my goals.

------
iamwil
We already have reddit for hilarity. As one reddit commenter put it, "don't go
over to yc. it's no fun there cuz they're all serious and shit."

~~~
doubleplus
You're sure it wasn't "there"...?

------
pg
Stories get killed every day, sometimes even automatically. In fact, that's
the reason for the showdead option in your profile-- so if you want to see all
the spam, trolls, and offtopic submissions, you can.

<http://ycombinator.com/hackernews.html>

~~~
bayareaguy
Does YC really get much spam? As of 3/1/08 10am PDT, scrolling through the 180
visible "new" articles with showdead set to yes revealed 3 [dead] stories: the
sex one mentioned in this thread, something about sharks and an acne
medication one.

Come to think of it, a profile option to increase (or decrease) the effective
gravity for articles posted by users who post articles marked [dead] in the
last few days could be useful to monitor this.

Or even something as simple as a /dead view.

~~~
pg
Not a huge amount. Occasionally a spammer will fill up half the new page, but
most only submit a link or two at a time.

------
mk
I think a lot of us came from reddit and stayed here BECAUSE we don't want
those posts. Very rarely do I ever check the reddit front page anymore. I
mostly stick to proggramming.reddit. Hacker news IMO should be edited to keep
it going down the reddit road. Not to bash on reddit, if I want to see stupid
pictures or read or post politic news thats where I go, but HN filters out a
lot of noise. I'm thankful for that.

------
ivankirigin
I can see it, because my settings are set to see dead items.

And it isn't censorship when the code for the forum is publicly available.
This is private property, not the pissing ground of trolls. You have no right
to post here. You must respect the owners and curators of the site.

I would say the most important reason to kill the thread is that it isn't
something you would say to someones face. That rubric works really well to
judge whether it is appropriate for a forum like this, trying to host
interesting content.

------
henning
This website is controlled by a secretive cabal of fascists plotting a coup of
the Internet. As such, all dissent will be dealt with swiftly.

As we speak brown-shirted storm troopers are converging upon your apartment.
You know too much. The system has turned against you. Go! Run for your life!

------
iamelgringo
Yes, please.

------
DXL
No, censored is when it's reviewed before publication. Hacker News is edited
however, and in some rare cases spam/troll posts are deleted, like on this
occasion.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Well said. And thank god for editors.

